

Prime Numbers and the Benford’s Law  - luckystrike
http://pyevolve.sourceforge.net/wordpress/?p=527

======
luckystrike
Original news article: "New Pattern Found in Prime Numbers" -
<http://www.physorg.com/news160994102.html>

Paper: <http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/arxiv/pdf/0811/0811.3302v1.pdf>

